# Emigrating



## Suzj (Aug 1, 2011)

My husband and I are desperate to move to Canada with our son who is 18 months old. We are just wondering how to go about it? It all seems mind boggling. Is an agency best? We have been advised that a working skills visa would probably be best for us but how do you try and find a job? 
I am training to teach and my husband is a transport manager, do you think we have a chance of getting in? 
Any advice would be much appreciated! Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Suzj said:


> My husband and I are desperate to move to Canada with our son who is 18 months old. We are just wondering how to go about it? It all seems mind boggling. Is an agency best? We have been advised that a working skills visa would probably be best for us but how do you try and find a job?
> I am training to teach and my husband is a transport manager, do you think we have a chance of getting in?
> Any advice would be much appreciated! Thank you


As neither of your occupations is on the FSW list you will need to find pre-arranged employment as a method into Canada. I don't usually recommend the use of agents however in your situation it might be best option for you. But a warning. There are numerous scam merchants out there who will promise you the sun, moon and the earth to get their grubby hands on your money so be extremely careful who you hire. If you're in any doubt then don't do it. Some, perhaps most, want sizeable amounts up front and keep coming back for more
Getting into Canada is not easy. Good luck.


----------



## Suzj (Aug 1, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> As neither of your occupations is on the FSW list you will need to find pre-arranged employment as a method into Canada. I don't usually recommend the use of agents however in your situation it might be best option for you. But a warning. There are numerous scam merchants out there who will promise you the sun, moon and the earth to get their grubby hands on your money so be extremely careful who you hire. If you're in any doubt then don't do it. Some, perhaps most, want sizeable amounts up front and keep coming back for more
> Getting into Canada is not easy. Good luck.


Thank you. Do you know of any good agencies?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Suzj said:


> Thank you. Do you know of any good agencies?


I'm reluctant to give you names as I don't want to be the cause of any distress to you. There is a group of consultants at https://www.csic-scci.ca/ann/show.html/10238 who had the Government of Canada's seal of approval but according to it's website the GofC is making moves to replace it with another approved body. Whatever, do not hire a consultant who does not have some backing from the G of C.


----------

